# Scanner para Vehículos Nissan Diagrama + Firmware + Software



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 29, 2021)

Scanner para Vehículos Nissan Diagrama + Firmware + Software

Siguiendo con los proyectos de Electrónica, esta vez toca el acceso a la ECU de los vehículos NISSAN, los cuales hay varios y muy caros programas que nos permitirán acceder a las opciones de la ECU, visualizar, posiblemente eliminar errores y modificar algunos parámetros.

En esta ocasión entrego el diagrama de la interfaz, el firmware para cargarlo al ATTINY y la placa de doble lado de componentes para su uso. El programa o los programas que entrego son muy básicos, pero eso no quiere decir que no se ùeda usar la interfaz en algunos programas de pago...

Les dejo pues, este proyecto. Saludos.
Los Drivers
HEX del MicroControlador
Diagrama
PCB

Archivo HEX:

```
:1000000058C0F3C16FC06EC06DC06CC06BC06AC019
:1000100069C068C067C066C065C064C063C062C0B4
:1000200061C060C05FC0040309040E035300700088
:1000300069006400650072001E034E0069007300D1
:10004000730061006E00200043006F006E007300BB
:1000500075006C0074001201100102000008C01647
:10006000E1050001010200018025000000000809EF
:100070000243000201008032090400000102020173
:1000800000052400100104240202052406000105D5
:1000900024010301070583030800FF09040100028E
:1000A0000A0000000705010201000007058102089F
:1000B000000011241FBECFEDCDBF10E0A0E6B0E0E0
:1000C000E2EFF7E002C005900D92AC36B107D9F728
:1000D00010E0ACE6B0E001C01D92A13BB107E1F732
:1000E00026D385C38DCF85B7836085BF8BB78064EA
:1000F0008BBF8BE480937B008093A6008AE580937E
:100100007A008093A50008951F93DC01162F80913B
:10011000A50084FF07C08091A60098E889278093F6
:10012000A60003C08AE58093A500912FE7EAF0E0DE
:100130008D91819391501916DCF3612F87EA90E03D
:1001400050D11C5F1093A5001F9108951F93DC01EF
:10015000162F80917A0084FF07C080917B0098E879
:10016000892780937B0003C08AE580937A00912FD2
:10017000ECE7F0E08D91819391501916DCF3612F3B
:100180008CE790E02ED11C5F10937A001F910895A8
:100190001F93CF93DF9360918B00635067FDA2C0E4
:1001A00080918800CCE0D0E0C81BD109C157DF4F57
:1001B00080918700803118F4CE01ADD28DC08D3290
:1001C00009F08AC0683009F087C083EC80936F0023
:1001D0008AE58093600010926C008881807621F01F
:1001E000CE0182D2282F66C09A8110927800898130
:1001F000882321F41092790022E055C0853019F44B
:1002000090938C004FC08630B9F58B81813041F4DA
:1002100086E590E090938A008093890022E128C0CF
:10022000823021F4CE014BD2282F22C08330F9F442
:100230008A81882341F486E290E090938A0080933B
:10024000890024E015C0813041F48AE290E0909367
:100250008A00809389002EE00BC0823041F488E34D
:1002600090E090938A00809389002EE101C020E005
:1002700080E480936C001EC0883021F421E08EE879
:1002800090E013C0893019F490938E000BC08A302F
:1002900011F421E008C08B3029F48BE480937B00BB
:1002A0008093A60020E088E790E090938A008093F6
:1002B000890009C02F3F39F4888187FD2E8180E8AD
:1002C00080936C0006C08F81882319F48E81821779
:1002D00008F0822F8093610080918B00181614F42F
:1002E00010928B008091600084FF58C08091610063
:1002F0008F3F09F453C0182F893008F018E0811B94
:100300008093610080916F0098E8892780936F0047
:10031000112391F180916C0087FF08C0612F80E765
:1003200090E055D2182F893098F526C02091890089
:1003300030918A0086FF0DC0A0E7B0E080E090E039
:10034000F901E80FF91FE491ED9301961817C1F731
:1003500008C0912FD901E0E7F0E08D918193915091
:10036000E1F71150812F90E01F5F0196820F931FDC
:1003700090938A0080938900612F80E790E031D0CC
:10038000612F6C5F6C3041F08FEF8093610004C08F
:100390008FEF809361006EE1609360009AE080B31C
:1003A0008C7031F49150D9F710928C001092860025
:1003B000DF91CF911F910895A82FB92F80E090E091
:1003C00041E050EA60956F5F58F42D9138EF822735
:1003D0009795879510F0842795273F5FC8F3F3CF53
:1003E0000895EADF8D939D930895CF93CFB7CF9370
:1003F000839BFECF839B09C0839B07C0839B05C063
:10040000839B03C0839B01C0A6C0DF93C09188007B
:10041000DD27C157DF4F839B02C0DF91EBCF2F93C6
:100420000F931F9300B32FEF03FB20F94F933F93DC
:1004300010B34FEF012703FB21F93BE031C04E7FA2
:10044000012F10B3216028C0102F4D7F22600000C3
:1004500000B329C04B7F2460012F000010B32BC0D4
:1004600010B3477F28602AC04F7E00B320612CC0A4
:100470004F7D10B320622FC04F7B00B3206432C089
:10048000422700B349934FEF0000102713FB20F9D8
:1004900010B31C70C9F1297F91F2012703FB21F9E8
:1004A00000B3237F89F2315058F1102713FB22F952
:1004B00010B3277E79F2012703FB23F92F7C81F209
:1004C00000B3102713FB24F92F7971F200C010B389
:1004D000012703FB25F92F7359F200C000B3102741
:1004E00013FB26F9223040F200C010B3012703FBB2
:1004F00027F9243028F64F77206810B30000F9CF91
:1005000010E41ABF00271CC03B503195C31BD040DC
:1005100010E41ABF0881033C11F10B3401F1209162
:1005200086001981110F1213EDCF4A81441F09363D
:1005300059F10D3211F0013E29F74F7009F0042FE7
:1005400000938D003F914F911F910F912F91DF915B
:10055000CAB7C6FD4DCFCF91CFBFCF9118950091AF
:100560008D00002379F310918B001123F9F53430BD
:10057000FAF130938B0000938700109188003BE0E4
:10058000311B3093880034C000918B00013074F52A
:100590000AE54F7049F43091600034FD2BC00093A0
:1005A0006000CFE6D0E02AC0433049F030917A00B5
:1005B00034FD20C000937A00CBE7D0E01FC030911B
:1005C000A50034FD17C00093A500C6EAD0E016C010
:1005D000052710E002BB1FC0052722C0052727C042
:1005E00005272CC0052710E002BB33C04AE503C035
:1005F00042ED01C0432FC4E1D0E032E011B31C60F2
:10060000939A02B311BB5F935CE020E820FF0527BB
:1006100002BB279517951C3FD8F620FF0527279585
:1006200002BB17951C3FC0F620FF0527279517959D
:1006300002BB1C3F98F620FF0527279517951C3F06
:1006400002BB70F600C0499120FF052702BB279529
:1006500017951C3F38F620FF0527279502BB1795F5
:100660001C3F38F520FF05272795179502BB1C3F37
:1006700010F520FF0527279517951C3F02BBE8F4CE
:10068000242F3A9519F6037F5F9102BB10918C00DD
:10069000110FC651D04011F01093860010E41ABF1C
:1006A000086011B3137F402F437F02BB11BB42BBD5
:1006B00049CF0527D3CF0527D8CF0527DDCFFC01AC
:1006C0008381813049F486E590E090938A0080939D
:1006D00089008091560008958FE690E090938A00FB
:1006E0008093890083E40895FC01808180768032C4
:1006F00081F48181813211F48FEF0895823249F4BF
:1007000080916D00882329F482E080936D0080E061
:10071000089580E00895FC01E0815D9B02C0ECB982
:100720000895E0936E008FEF80938B0008950F93F0
:100730001F93DF93CF930F92CDB7DEB783EF82BBCA
:100740008CE081BB11BA909888988DE489B912B871
:1007500088E18AB9C8DC84E087BB86E286BF8AE488
:1007600080BF81E083BF78948E010F5F1F4FA895F3
:100770000FDD80918B0087FF07C05D9B05C08091D6
:100780006E008CB910928B0080917A0084FF07C0B4
:100790005F9B05C08CB1898361E0C801D7DC909173
:1007A0006D00992321F38091A50084FFE0CF923062
:1007B00021F468E082E690E003C062E08AE690E01F
:1007C000A3DC80916D00815080936D00D0CF47E015
:1007D00050E068E670E002D087E00895FB01DC019C
:1007E00002C005900D9241505040D8F70895F894FA
:0207F000FFCF39
:0C07F2005AFFA1200000000002000300DC
:00000001FF
```


----------

